# Good morning tv need british family in cape town



## jengmtv

British breakfast show GMTV are looking for a British family who have emigrated to South Africa. We would like to see how you are enjoying your new life since leaving the UK. We will be filming in Cape Town at the end of October/beginning of November. If you would like to show us the best that Cape Town has to offer, get in touch!

Email [email protected]


----------

